# [solved] newbie on gpg

## whiteghost

hi,

first time using gpg.

i have some one's public key and have encrypted same file with it several times.

when looking at resulting files they are different. is this normal?

```
diff  test.asc  test1.asc 

4,13c4,13

< hQEMA3FYRzyrnLpGAQgAxQhExlaOtCFiqN2z/2jB0UcBgtbx5Spro4d1cD07ZTzI

< oweU1baLyQKcftGoMES5WtObP9P0HsMZ0WH5A5iqdhbCHxum6uD7cqubcJ+nbxoR

< GWTQrnbVDkNPn6b+3XAgU4S1zPsNP4K+AQU1GVofSZTcNwsGuN6lib4BDLx8gnFR

< IIH7wCJzUOLfmusak22E+7/iUxlo38Jy8N1DRQfwXPDno5myjfnrZC+skyZ/hG4t

< k1zUUbOVmRZQHnpI6Fzs924dxliSlQ2kghiKJaya9p9KUT05+h6gKJhaQqldQtwz

< Oc3iJ+k60+qgYpkWz4hIYHODGnPV3Zp0GG6bV4yxqdJ2ARsdj0+foFxP2gFzjSd4

< XbMFED/ErR1cGyxxnjlkRJq47ho4hz85q813NAz/J/Po+Jz6i3zfRBHL4sgv2Sg1

< /4yA8+pplvvoEQ/yXW2VmuyeQQI/P2LRoM8ltyAHVznzUy89D5rZCQDYQDgwl/aT

< RwNRe+5CFw==

< =oOUJ

---

> hQEMA3FYRzyrnLpGAQgA1Q6hFMYjLCIyq7r/q5PHmeYJzLzzOKQhFtQ2dCptw67y

> EnZ/wt5Yhqx/BxMDEwY9b9J/9Cxml8pgZy1xMBuxiPnSR3qAePrBOR6IkgRkkpM4

> g36WmMAdRuv4C2b5OFOFRCm8IP2iNcP7r04LQGtj0ToseMq7lpoJeIJQEhcJxiZU

> pWqebtVpQ7wI/XAtZWywQclgvsYdOM3Ge90GBm00xz9wZKJnJEfDBznZ11UDPOBY

> TnlBMwKqNN2RhMYgMrGFhJoqdfQtMgmf2DNr9Y5CobV9G1K+AG9O/yf//smA9RxF

> dwEed0ttI7fELhu9XpZnap5jqZrClUMK4sxb3zfy19J2AV7/bDRdjLcBdxDwJxOa

> YeGgK5j2ep+heHjpu1x1d957NvMjCGnPCWyKeDChy8VGPIHlP9UKQNDTNR8Eg6CG

> zKkvpd2BvirbC6PBHQ9rY1Dyxi5ypabc3177hE2P9RiwJFE+hpOVmiEoeV3dmhGb

> R9Ti8Q7ihA==

> =FSS9

```

----------

## avx

Yes, it's normal, if it wouldn't be, it'll be bad for security.

----------

## whiteghost

thank you avx

----------

